# ******* Word of the Day - Obama



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You are liberal to the core; you even recycle jokes. :mrgreen: If I remember correctly, Orvis was voted to be the one on the viewer's left and Fatbass on the right.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> You are liberal to the core; you even recycle jokes. :mrgreen: If I remember correctly, Orvis was voted to be the one on the viewer's left and Fatbass on the right.


Sorry Huge, I was off the forum for 100 days, 1st part of this year.


----------

